# Kennt Jemand diesen Käfer?



## Duquesa86 (10. Mai 2010)

Leider war der Kerl so schnell, daß man nicht mehr fotografieren konnte. Er war ziemlich dunkel, vermutlich schwarz und schoss in gerader Linie nach oben an die Wasserfläche und wieder zurück. Das ging alles ratzfatz den müsste ich filmen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man dann da noch was sieht. Von der Größe her vermute ich mal so ca. 1,5 - 2 cm.

Was kann das sein?


----------



## muschtang (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kennt Jemand diesen  Käfer?*

Vermutlich __ Rückenschwimmer


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kennt Jemand diesen  Käfer?*

Servus Gabi

Herzlich Willkommen ... wir hatten noch nicht das Vergnügen 

Ein Käfer ist es, hast schon richtig erkannt 

Der ist zum Luft holen aufgetaucht, aber welcher läßt sich anhand der "dunklen" Beschreibung nicht Bestimmen ...

Es war aber sicher ein "Wasserkäfer" ... links in der Navigationsleiste sind einige aufgelistet ... vielleicht erkennst ja einen 

Im übrigen, speichere Dir diese Seite ab ... sie "erzählt" das Teichleben und seine Biologie .... eine super Seite


----------



## Doris (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kennt Jemand diesen  Käfer?*

Hallo
ohne Bild schwer zu sagen.

Schau doch mal hier http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/winsekt/waskaef9.htm
vielleicht wirst du fündig. Ansonsten hilft nur auf die Lauer legen und Foto machen


----------



## Piroska (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kennt Jemand diesen  Käfer?*

Hallo!
Ich habe in meinem Teich den Kolbenwasserkäfer. Auf den trifft die Beschreibung auch zu. Die größten Tiere hatten bei mir eine Länge von ca. 2,5 cm.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kennt Jemand diesen  Käfer?*

Hi Piroska,

bei ner Größe von nur 2,5cm können es keine Kolbenwasserkäfer sein. Der wird deutlich größer als ein __ Gelbrandkäfer. Dieser größte heimische Wasserkäfer wird 6cm lang

MfG Frank


----------



## Piroska (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kennt Jemand diesen  Käfer?*



Ein Einheimischer hat mir den ungarischen Namen genannt und laut Übersetzung bedeutet das Kolbenwasserkäfer. Ob die vielleicht noch größer werden kann ich nicht sagen. Werde sie aber bei der nächsten Sichtung mal fotografieren.


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kennt Jemand diesen  Käfer?*

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass es einen Großen Kolbenwasserkäfer und noch andere Kolbenwasserkäfer, z.B. den  kleinen gibt!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kennt Jemand diesen  Käfer?*

Hi Christine,

ja natürlich. Gibt ja auch von anderen Kerbtiere kleine und große Exemplare. Wie bei denen hier (der hat seine Gesamtlänge von 30cm noch nicht erreicht

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kennt Jemand diesen  Käfer?*



*schüttel*

 - nix für mich


----------



## Casybay (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kennt Jemand diesen  Käfer?*

Mensch Frank! Klasse , was ist das?:shock
Aus Latein Amerika ein Tausendfüssler, sind die nicht giftig??


----------



## danyvet (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kennt Jemand diesen  Käfer?*

Bei mir im Teich gibt es auch so ca. 1,5cm große dunkle Käfer, die ziemlich schnell sind. Meine sind Furchenschwimmer. Gehören auch zu den Dysticiden, so wie der Gelbrand, aber zum Glück nicht gefährlich für die Molchis. Konnt ich aber auch erst nach öfterem Sichten bestimmen, sind ziemlich flott unterwegs


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kennt Jemand diesen  Käfer?*

Hi Carmen,

das ist ein Archispirostreptus gigas - afrikanischer Riesentausendfüßler. Giftig sind die nicht, sabbern einen höchstens mit nem  Abwehrsekret voll. Die giftigen Diplopoden sind Hundertfüßler (Scolopender)

MfG Frank


----------



## Duquesa86 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kennt Jemand diesen  Käfer?*

Hallo,

ich hab ihn heute wieder sehr kurz gesehen. Er sieht eher nach Kolbenwasserkäfer aus, der __ Rückenschwimmer ist irgendwie sehr schmal und er ist eher breiter. Ich hoffe, daß ich ihn irgendwann mal erwische und dann fotografieren kann.


----------



## Casybay (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kennt Jemand diesen  Käfer?*

Hi Frank,
danke für Aufklärung!
Aber SABBERN:shock ist nicht mein Ding, doch wer will als Tier schon von Menschen angefasst werden???


----------

